# Upset with Tritronics



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A few days ago I posted something positive about TT. I take it all back. The tech referred me to Lion Co. who was supposed to have a TT Pro Control transmitter in stock.
This morning i called to check on my order and was told it was on backorder. The rep said they were expecting more late next week. I cancelled the order.

I called TT and asked about the status of the product. I was amazed at the answer. They were not taking any pre-orders because they didn't know if they would get any more of them. She wasn't sure that any more were going to be manufactored. They might have to wait until the Garmin replacement came out. An it was not even in production. 

I am upset with these folks. So if I can't keep my present one limping along all my wingers are useless. Way to not serve your clients TT/Garmin.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I stand by Dogtra products. Always a solid product and the best customer service I have come into contact with. Until Garmin decides what to manufacture and set prices (which will be through the roof) I am going DOGTRA!


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Wayne - sorry for your misfortune. You pretty much just confirmed something I have been suspecting was going on for a while now. I'm getting some new wingers in the not to distant future and I see it's time to make the leap to dogtra. I was thinking buying more receivers since I already have a tri-tronic transmitter, but I dont think tri-tronics will be supporting it either when it dies.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

You could look around to see if someone has them left:

http://www.petsuppliesplace.com/pro...n=PSU5360110&gclid=CLff5KTr7LsCFclcMgodfHUATw

http://www.amazon.com/Tri-Tronics-5360110-Pro-Control-Transmitter/dp/B002Z5VSM2

http://www.sportingdogpro.com/tri-t...d&gclid=CLnQvb_s7LsCFbA7Mgodb2EAVg#googlebase


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Gee, That sucks. Don


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Have you considered having Collar Clinic re-condition your transmitter?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Kieth. That was my next step, to start calling around including Collar Clinic.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We've found Collar Clinic to have great service. Good luck!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Another thumbs up for Collar Clinic from me. (I checked to see if they had new ones, but they didn't list them separately.)


----------



## lostdog (Oct 19, 2013)

I ordered a reconditioned one from collar clinic yesterday, and they told me they had both new and reconditioned in stock. Hope that helps.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Wayne, I understand your frustration but it would have been easier to make some phone calls prior to ranting about poor service on the net. There's a whole list of sponsors here that could've filled your order. Maybe Chris will start a rant thread that has a 24 hr delay of each rant post?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Pat Puwal said:


> We've found Collar Clinic to have great service. Good luck!


Same here. Great place and people to work with.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hate to hear all this about TT....their transmitter seems much easier to switch one handed running multiple launchers.Really hope they dont discontinue them.Besides the receivers being a little touchy in rain have had few problems. I have learned in the past to have a spare of everything to keep going........Jim


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Keith, Thanks for the help. I ordered a reconditioned one from Collar Clinic. They did not have any new ones.

I had previously called Lion Co, of course, and also gundogsupply.com.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Wayne, which is your transmitter? I know you said it is not the newest one. I have an older one that may still work, but it might be even older--the old Pro 100.

I am leery of Garmin, but frankly TTs customer service had gotten spotty long before they came in. In fairness, the new Garmin bark collars--the only thing I have purchased since the takeover--are pretty sweet and I used Dogtra before that came out.

At the end of the day it is Google's fault. If they hadn't given everyone a GPS for free on their phones, Garmin would never have even thunk about getting in the dog collar business.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Double Haul, Not an ecollar transmitter but a transmitter for the pro control releases for wingers.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> Wayne, I understand your frustration but it would have been easier to make some phone calls prior to ranting about poor service on the net. There's a whole list of sponsors here that could've filled your order. Maybe Chris will start a rant thread that has a 24 hr delay of each rant post?


Raymond I think Wayne was justifiable in voicing his frustration with Tri-tronics. I for one am glad he did. He got his problem solved in the end, but that doesn't change the fact that the manufacturer is leaving folks high and dry. For folks in the market for new launcher release electronics its very helpful to know that tri-tronics is out of the game, at least for the time being. Unless tri-tronics reenters soon, the site sponsors and collar clinic will be out of what ever tri-tronic remote releases and parts they have to. Then what. I have a tri-tronic pro release but am also in the market for new electronics. I was just going to get more receivers. After Wayne's experience, for me, now its dogtra here I come.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

great so I might as well take the pro 100 and pro 500 I was going to sell and chuck em...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Tri-Tronics called Wayne, They want their shirts back..


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL....long memories 'round here....


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been a big supporter of TT with my pocket book and my opinions on RTF
But the transition to TT/Garmin has got me concerned.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Man, what's Garmin/Tri-Tronics thinking trying to make improvements to their product line and come out with NEW & IMPROVED ideas???? I’d be mad too!!!!

Stuck In Reverse Regards,

RD


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Isn't this what happens to a lot og great companies that are bought out by someone else. Out with the old and in with the new with their name on it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Raymond Little said:


> Wayne, I understand your frustration but it would have been easier to make some phone calls prior to ranting about poor service on the net. There's a whole list of sponsors here that could've filled your order. Maybe Chris will start a rant thread that has a 24 hr delay of each rant post?


he was only ranting about one sponsor. What's wrong with that? Is there a rule that if a sponsor has a bad product or service you can't mention it? 
I am trying to figure out why Garmin bought TT. I can't believe it was for the collars. Did TT have a technology Garmin wanted?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Not about TT Corey, there are plenty pro controls out there just have to look now. I am not a fan of the new delta collars but still believe TT/Garmin will support the dog games. Also don't believe Garmin would have bought TT if the balance sheet wasn't good.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> he was only ranting about one sponsor. What's wrong with that? Is there a rule that if a sponsor has a bad product or service you can't mention it?
> I am trying to figure out why Garmin bought TT. I can't believe it was for the collars. *Did TT have a technology Garmin wanted?*


Yes, they wanted to be able to correct anyone using their GPS devices who went off course.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I just sold all my tritronics stuff and switched to dogtra. I just ordered. 2 dog dogtra collar and a transmitter with 3 recievers. Should be here in 3 days.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

j towne said:


> I just sold all my tritronics stuff and switched to dogtra. I just ordered. 2 dog dogtra collar and a transmitter with 3 recievers. Should be here in 3 days.


Get ready for dogtra to be sold. As fast as new electronics are introduced they become obsolete. Why do you suppose the CES? Your cell phone, your TV, etc. The new and better is already ready to market. Customer service is not about your old product, it's about your new one...Products used to be designed for a certain life. No longer. 

"Our new remote releases will work with your old GU's and ZW's , BUT THEY MAY NOT IN THE FUTURE...."

Hmmm. JD


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

j towne said:


> I just sold all my tritronics stuff and switched to dogtra. I just ordered. 2 dog dogtra collar and a transmitter with 3 recievers. Should be here in 3 days.


You better send your shirts back too


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> You better send your shirts back too


I was goings send them to you. Brand new never been worn.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds kinda like what happened after Proctor Gamble bought Iams/Euk. Selling toothpaste not the same as quality dog food, but what does PG care?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

j towne said:


> I was goings send them to you. Brand new never been worn.


And I get hate mail for suggesting people sign up for the Influential Club to get a free shirt...... What does an Influential get for complaining about the service?


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe you shouldn't worry what other people get.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Just received my Dogtra shirt and hat in the mail. I will wear them proudly.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

j towne said:


> Maybe you shouldn't worry what other people get.


I have everything I need. You must have missed it


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

DarrinGreene said:


> great so I might as well take the pro 100 and pro 500 I was going to sell and chuck em...


No you can give them to me...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Happy's shirt all say grumpy on them ....

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Happy's shirt all say grumpy on them ....
> 
> /Paul


I feel like I'm the only one with a sense of humor around this place most of the time.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Two words. Collar Clinic.

irishwhistler


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I feel like I'm the only one with a sense of humor around this place most of the time.



Your sense of humor isn't wasted...

What I don't understand - and maybe it's because I've been part of an evil giant company that has gone through countless acquisitions - is how people can *LOVE* a product until it's acquired - then whilst the acquisition & stuff is being worked out throw them under the bussssss...

Fact of the matter is Tri-Tronics had a great product, technology and business and Garmin bought them.

The Tri-Tronics "sport" series was discontinued and replaced with the Garmin Delta. No complaints - ZERO - more better technology cheaper.... Now - the pro-control transmitter was BASED off that sport series model (same MFG line) - who in their right mind would have not realized the pro-control as we know it would soon be gone...??

NOW - understanding what's happened don't you think it's relatively certain Garmin will come out with the "next gen" pro control? I know TT had no less than 2 iterations of the pro control transmitter so I'm just waiting for the 3rd gen (which I'm told will be out in the spring).

AND - if anyone is an IC member & didn't know this stuff - well did you ask?? Do you know your TT (Garmin) rep?

Under full disclosure I'm an IC guy - have a great relationship with SEVERAL TT product specialists - have had nothing but good experience with TT service - and am a dealer. Since the Garmin acquisition I've had the SAME experience - I've seen zero degradation in service and have had Garmin go out of their way with a receiver that was out of warranty...

BUT - that's just my opinion - and it prolly ain't worth the $0.02 I was pitching in...


SMO


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I feel like I'm the only one with a sense of humor around this place most of the time.


Shane made some good points. I hope the new products really are improvements, but I'm waiting on the Delta Sport for now.

BUT my reaction was:

1) this is funny 

and

2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g

;-)


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

(more better technology) nice


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Shane Olean said:


> I'm just waiting for the 3rd gen (which I'm told will be out in the spring).


I am not influential enough to have a bunch of TT shirts with my name on it, which is pretty scary given how little influence most folks I see with the shirt are, but isn't the current Pro Control, the Pro Control G3? Wouldn't that make the next version the 4th generation? 

Helping the economy by buying his own shirts, regards...


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> Just received my Dogtra shirt and hat in the mail. I will wear them proudly.


A Dogtra Influential!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I like most things about the Garmin Delta , EXCEPT that you cannot not change the prongs. They will not get through a huskies coat, I tried , nor some English setter coats. I have clients that have reported back that it was useless on his setter.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

DoubleHaul said:


> I am not influential enough to have a bunch of TT shirts with my name on it, which is pretty scary given how little influence most folks I see with the shirt are, but isn't the current Pro Control, the Pro Control G3? Wouldn't that make the next version the 4th generation?
> 
> Helping the economy by buying his own shirts, regards...



I know TT had no less than 2 iterations of the pro control transmitter

Doesn't that cover my comment... If you tell me there's been 3 ok - either way it's 2 or more 


and

(more better technology)

yes that was on purpose


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

j towne said:


> I was goings send them to you. Brand new never been worn.



I`ll take the shirts....... Put these dates for shoots Nick ...1/18.....2/15.......3/15. Jim


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Shane Olean said:


> (more better technology)
> 
> yes that was on purpose


I love me some more better technology  For the releases, the most better would be better range. They just don't always have the range, especially if you did not fully charge them right before using. After that, I am not sure what could be improved--they are pretty simple tools. I suppose some sort of bluetooth thingy so that you could run two launchers without wires would be pretty sweet.

On the e collars, I am more of a Luddite. My biggest fear is that the engineers will get all excited about more better technology and tweak the one thing that I ( and most folks) prefer about TT collars--the ability to give low, medium or high without looking at the thing. While it doesn't look cool or use the latest and greatest, the user functionality that is the reason I stick with TT. I just hope that they don't integrate those darn tracer lights. I still have one collar with the thing still on and am always opening the closet on the truck and finding it doing its thing for no reason at all and it takes lots of button pushing to get it to stop.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I like new technology too. When my old cell phone went belly up there was a new one on the market already.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I still wish I had my old original Nokia flip phone with a camera and flash. Never had a phone with better reception and sound quality.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Shane Olean said:


> Your sense of humor isn't wasted...
> 
> What I don't understand - and maybe it's because I've been part of an evil giant company that has gone through countless acquisitions - is how people can *LOVE* a product until it's acquired - then whilst the acquisition & stuff is being worked out throw them under the bussssss...
> 
> ...


Well, chock up one complaint about the Delta. I had a sport 2 dog. Loved the dial with big clicks. Knew exactly what I was giving without looking. Kept it at 0, then 3 clicks for a correction, give her a spin if he's chasing. Velcro'd nice to my Quilomene strap vest with a safety lanyard. Never lose it. 

Waiting to see more reviews but right now I will probably switch to Dogtra.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I really hope the TT guys are passing these comments along. You all know they emailed Chris complaining about the influential thread? They complained that I wrote all you need to do is sign up and you get discounts and free stuff. This generated a ton of traffic on their website and I assume they weren't sure how they were going to turn folks down who they didn't feel we're qualified. So, I got the janitor phone call for the trouble and traffic I caused on their website. 

Funniest part, I live at a kennel and all I've ever recommended to folks who ask is TT. Make matters even more humorous, they unfriended me on their Facebook page. Pretty interesting. I still use and will recommend the old collars. It's a great product. Funny I feel some sort of blame when I've never even complained about their collar products or service. Seems the IC's are doing plenty of that. 

Anyways, I do know one thing, Garmin GPS units aren't made to last like a TT system and their Marine line of products is not favored or popular with anyone I know in the boating industry. (My neighbor ran Bayliner and Seaswirl and my buddy runs a high end marine install/repair shop) 

If the Pro series goes and changes drastically I predict they'll go the same route as the other off brand collars and lose the 30+year loyal customers and many Pros. I saw one prominent Pro posted on FB he switched to Dogtra after 20 years of being with TT. I'm sure with these even perceived changes have Dogtra licking their lips.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I too have a problem with Garmin. I wont even call them Tri Tronics anymore because I had nothing but Awesome service and products from TT. Not so much from Garmin.
Instead of complaining to Chris they should be asking the customers what the problem is and trying to work it out. I don't give **** about the free stuff although I very much appreciate the discount on purchases and repairs because I always recommend TT to all my clients or anyone that asks.
Yes the website change has been bothersome to me (kinda resembles Obamacare) and still have not been able to figure out how to get into the influential deal but I am patient with that. My problem is with a repair item. I had, and still have problems with a procontrol receiver. The problem is in the outlet for the plug. Plug doesn't fit tight and unless you twist and turn it or pull the wire to one side and keep a little pressure on it sometimes doesnt work. It's not the plug, I have switched receivers and equipment around and still have the same problem with same receiver and different equipment. Explained the problem and sent it in for repair. They sent it back with a new antenna. I may be a little ignorant at times but I'm not stupid and did plenty of trouble shooting before calling. I could see by the light that it was receiving signal when I pushed the button but the plug was not making connection. Even tried different antenna. This unit was still under warranty, not sure if it is now. Have not bothered to send it back figuring it is easier to make it work my way than the hassle of getting it fixed. Replace the antenna, really?
I certainly hope they don't mess with the pro series collars without asking plenty of good dog people their opinions. I for one will switch to Dogtra. I believe Dogtra builds quality products but I just don't like the way the equipment, collars or remotes, operate. 
So Garmin if you are watching don't blame the poor janitor of this forum for complaints do something about it yourself, that's what I would do.


Steve Shaver
435-640-2543


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Steve Shaver said:


> I too have a problem with Garmin. I wont even call them Tri Tronics anymore because I had nothing but Awesome service and products from TT. Not so much from Garmin.
> Instead of complaining to Chris they should be asking the customers what the problem is and trying to work it out. I don't give **** about the free stuff although I very much appreciate the discount on purchases and repairs because I always recommend TT to all my clients or anyone that asks.
> Yes the website change has been bothersome to me (kinda resembles Obamacare) and still have not been able to figure out how to get into the influential deal but I am patient with that. My problem is with a repair item. I had, and still have problems with a procontrol receiver. The problem is in the outlet for the plug. Plug doesn't fit tight and unless you twist and turn it or pull the wire to one side and keep a little pressure on it sometimes doesnt work. It's not the plug, I have switched receivers and equipment around and still have the same problem with same receiver and different equipment. Explained the problem and sent it in for repair. They sent it back with a new antenna. I may be a little ignorant at times but I'm not stupid and did plenty of trouble shooting before calling. I could see by the light that it was receiving signal when I pushed the button but the plug was not making connection. Even tried different antenna. This unit was still under warranty, not sure if it is now. Have not bothered to send it back figuring it is easier to make it work my way than the hassle of getting it fixed. Replace the antenna, really?
> I certainly hope they don't mess with the pro series collars without asking plenty of good dog people their opinions. I for one will switch to Dogtra. I believe Dogtra builds quality products but I just don't like the way the equipment, collars or remotes, operate.
> ...


 Hey Steve - yeah replacing the antenna ain't gunna help the connection on the mono jack...wondering if you talked to them AFTER that & have they talked about replacing the unit under warranty..?? Certainly believe they should...

As for the other posts on more better technology - I've been asking for a foot control for the pro controls - possibly a bank of switches like you'd see with a trolling motor... I have times when I am doing "HRC style" setups and think it would be cool to have my transmitter foot controlled. Currently it's managing the shotgun, collar transmitter and pro control transmitter at the same time - just short one hand  I tape the PC TX to the gun so I don't fumble...

I never saw the influentials thread but I'm going to make sure someone from the TT field reads this - pretty sure however they are...

One more thing - I was told they weren't changing the overall style or operation of the "tube" transmitters - lo/med/hi buttons remain etc... I agree that's one of my top 3 reasons to own one..!!!


SMO


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> .
> My problem is with a repair item. I had, and still have problems with a procontrol receiver. The problem is in the outlet for the plug. Plug doesn't fit tight and unless you twist and turn it or pull the wire to one side and keep a little pressure on it sometimes doesnt work. It's not the plug, I have switched receivers and equipment around and still have the same problem with same receiver and different equipment. Explained the problem and sent it in for repair. They sent it back with a new antenna. I may be a little ignorant at times but I'm not stupid and did plenty of trouble shooting before calling. I could see by the light that it was receiving signal when I pushed the button but the plug was not making connection. Even tried different antenna. This unit was still under warranty, not sure if it is now. Have not bothered to send it back figuring it is easier to make it work my way than the hassle of getting it fixed.
> Steve Shaver
> 435-640-2543


Incidentally I had the same problem on several units. There was no snap or click to hold the phono plug in. Tritronics told me that they had never heard of this problem before but they did replace the units for me. They have never heard of several problems that I have had! so suspect that this was a standard answer as I always take the trouble to ask if whatever they are repairing for me is a recurring issue that they are familiar with, and the answer is generally No.
My pro control units are actually working pretty reliably for now, but they have been back and forth on numerous occasion, so a new and improved version would be welcomed as long as it turns out to be improved and most importantly reliable.
There is nothing worse or more irritating and counterproductive than a No Bird as a result of a mechanical issue!

Mark


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Mark said:


> Incidentally I had the same problem on several units. There was no snap or click to hold the phono plug in. Tritronics told me that they had never heard of this problem before but they did replace the units for me. They have never heard of several problems that I have had! so suspect that this was a standard answer as I always take the trouble to ask if whatever they are repairing for me is a recurring issue that they are familiar with, and the answer is generally No.
> My pro control units are actually working pretty reliably for now, but they have been back and forth on numerous occasion, so a new and improved version would be welcomed as long as it turns out to be improved and most importantly reliable.
> There is nothing worse or more irritating and counterproductive than a No Bird as a result of a mechanical issue!
> 
> Mark


 Totally agree - nothing more irritating - and I've had this happen as well but it's always been my mono plug on the winger not the receiver at fault... it was the same winger each time - pretty easy to identify then replaced the wiring harness...

I have had the same thing happen with the plug in to re-charge it - have to tweak the input to make contact to "charge" the units - I use big rubber bands to hold it "over" to make contact... They said they'd replace them for whatever the base cost was (I'd get a re-conditioned unit prolly) - as these are maybe 6 years old I said forget it I'll wait for next gen (3 or 4 or whatever they're at) and update the product....

SMO


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Shane Olean said:


> Totally agree - nothing more irritating - and I've had this happen as well but it's always been my mono plug on the winger not the receiver at fault... it was the same winger each time - pretty easy to identify then replaced the wiring harness...
> 
> I have had the same thing happen with the plug in to re-charge it - have to tweak the input to make contact to "charge" the units - I use big rubber bands to hold it "over" to make contact... They said they'd replace them for whatever the base cost was (I'd get a re-conditioned unit prolly) - as these are maybe 6 years old I said forget it I'll wait for next gen (3 or 4 or whatever they're at) and update the product....
> 
> SMO


On the charger port check to make sure the metal tab is good. The metal tab that grounds to the screw was pushed in to far and tritronics will not sell you the tab neither will collar clinic. I bought one from dogtra. 

http://www.dogtra.com/?mnu_num=2800&v_num=14

Charging jack spring. $1.99


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

That's cool they have the parts all available and so cheap.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a Dogtra collar and remote for my winger. Never had any TT stuff, but do have extensive garmin experience. I was a Garmin aviation products dealer from their start. Garmin is a 1st class company. They are innovators. A lot like Apple. They may currently be experiencing some bumps in the road, but in the end I think we will see big improvements.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave Farrar said:


> I have a Dogtra collar and remote for my winger. Never had any TT stuff, but do have extensive garmin experience. I was a Garmin aviation products dealer from their start. Garmin is a 1st class company. They are innovators. A lot like Apple. They may currently be experiencing some bumps in the road, but in the end I think we will see big improvements.


I hope the call upon their aviation division and not their Marine Products for advice and leadership if that is true.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shane, If you are knowegable about a Garmin replacement to the TT pro control transmitters, why doesn't the customer service reps know also? They are the first point of contact with the customers. Also apparently the major retailers don't know what's going on either. 

Sounds like a communication issue to me.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Shane, If you are knowegable about a Garmin replacement to the TT pro control transmitters, why doesn't the customer service reps know also? They are the first point of contact with the customers. Also apparently the major retailers don't know what's going on either.
> 
> Sounds like a communication issue to me.


 Yeah can't tell ya - not that I don't want to I just don't know... 

My guy told me they were releasing a new version of the PC TX in the spring and weren't messin with the pro/tube style (flyway etc)

It is very reasonable to me to believe that they discontinued that "sport" form factor so the PC TX would also go away - therefore it's pretty reasonable (again to me) to assume we'll have the new PC TX in something similar to the Delta transmitter - of course this is speculation but it's reasonable to me...

But what do I know...been trying to get them to build a foot pedestal for 6+ years and how about a quack option please - I digress...


SMO


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Shane Olean said:


> But what do I know...been trying to get them to build a foot pedestal for 6+ years and how about a quack option please - I digress...
> 
> 
> SMO


I can live without the quack--beep does the same thing--but Shane you need to give up on the foot pedestal. That is soooo 6+ years ago. Start them working on voice activated instead. That would be really helpful.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

From the information we have received, and continue to receive from Garmin, the TT legacy collars (field / pro series) will continue. The only collar change was to be from the sport series to the delta series.

In speaking to customer service yesterday, I brought up the question of the pro control and current availability. From what I gathered customer service is not saying too much as it sounds as if there may be a new product announcement at next week's SHOT show.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I really hope the TT guys are passing these comments along. You all know they emailed Chris complaining about the influential thread? They complained that I wrote all you need to do is sign up and you get discounts and free stuff. This generated a ton of traffic on their website and I assume they weren't sure how they were going to turn folks down who they didn't feel we're qualified. So, I got the janitor phone call for the trouble and traffic I caused on their website.
> 
> Funniest part, I live at a kennel and all I've ever recommended to folks who ask is TT. Make matters even more humorous, they unfriended me on their Facebook page. Pretty interesting. I still use and will recommend the old collars. It's a great product. Funny I feel some sort of blame when I've never even complained about their collar products or service. Seems the IC's are doing plenty of that.
> 
> ...


Here's what's ironic Paul. Just last night, I forwarded the email of an RTF member asking me respectfully to see if I can get some sort of indication or intention from TriTronics for what the future holds for the Pro Series collars. I will send a follow up note based upon what you wrote above.

Frankly, Paul, I am less motivated to spend my efforts to try to garner meaningful information for RTF from TriTronics folks, when this sort of junk is getting repeatedly brought up on the board. (by you)

I'm going to suggest that you spend your energy focusing on some positive stuff. There is no productive reason for you to hang on to this silly stuff that happened months ago. 

Happy New Year to you. Please let this baggage go. 

You deserve to be happy with the products you use to train your dogs. We all do. I hope you find happiness.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Have to agree with the fellers that said the Tri Tronics G3 systems are alot more user friendly than the Dogtra. The Dogtra Edge is quite robust,with a great charging system,but the manipulation of the nick/constant/range is not practical for a retriever trainer. I gave mine to my obedience trainer because he just needs nicks. The ramp up of the TT systems are light years easier to use the proper timing while correcting the retriever.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

DoubleHaul said:


> I can live without the quack--beep does the same thing--but Shane you need to give up on the foot pedestal. That is soooo 6+ years ago. Start them working on voice activated instead. That would be really helpful.



For the HRC hunt tester I'm not sure that would work - with duck calls and the bang stick on the line I'd think voice activation would be problematic - and how do you move from release 1 to 2 to 3 with voice?? Not sure but I'm all over a $1M idea if it's there  


SMO


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Shane Olean said:


> For the HRC hunt tester I'm not sure that would work - with duck calls and the bang stick on the line I'd think voice activation would be problematic - and how do you move from release 1 to 2 to 3 with voice?? Not sure but I'm all over a $1M idea if it's there
> 
> 
> SMO


Just like in today's smart cars. They have a lot of voice activated stuff in em. PM me now and I'll tell ya where you can deposit my millions bucks..........


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Hopefully Garmin is soliciting input from dog people that use their products when making changes. I think there is room for improvement on the sport models and the pro controls and not against change or improvements. I even have a suggestion or two on the pro series collars.
On the pro control I use the beep to get puppies to look out in the field to start with then use it if they need help on a mark, works great. A real duck sound on the Dogtra is good for hunt testers but I hate it for they way I use it because it just keeps quacking and distracts a young pup too much when using it when pup needs help. A single quack for each push of the button would be great. I sent TT a suggestion on the pro series collar a long time ago but don't know if it had any affect. I HATE the toggle switch. I have the 200 multi dog and always accidentally switching collars and getting a yip from a dog in the truck. On the 500 I would hate the toggle to switch from continuous to momentary that is why I buy the 200 instead of the 500. I suggested a slide switch on the side or the back instead of the toggle. 
Im sure Garmin has people that know what they are doing. Hopefully they are asking people that use their products daily, I would if I were them.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wayne, did you get the answers you're looking for? Since you started the thread.....

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Here's what's ironic Paul. Just last night, I forwarded the email of an RTF member asking me respectfully to see if I can get some sort of indication or intention from TriTronics for what the future holds for the Pro Series collars. I will send a follow up note based upon what you wrote above.
> 
> Frankly, Paul, I am less motivated to spend my efforts to try to garner meaningful information for RTF from TriTronics folks, when this sort of junk is getting repeatedly brought up on the board. (by you)
> 
> ...


So, what your saying is that Happy is to blame for anything negative said about Tri-Tronics? A conspiracy? I'm not that inf.....uggg.. Don't want to use the word..... Lighten up. I've said nothing but good things about TT's product line. I've done nothing but endorse TT products. That isn't the case with the other folks here. 

What happened a few months ago was quite humorous. It was laughable to make the assertion Happy was responsible because I said, "sign up and get free shirts". If you think I'm upset about you, TT or the reaction...you are very wrong in your assumption. And when I say, I hope these are being forwarded, you also took that the wrong way too. I hope TT is forwarded to the Mega-Swirl at Garmin. As others stated here, the only way our training community will be heard is to be loud and direct with our opinions about Garmin making changes. 

If you had energy you wanted to focus, certainly don't bother with me. What could be helpful is finding someone who would answer all of these questions even the IC folks have brought up. If the questions were being answered there wouldn't be a new TT thread popping up twice a week. And I'm not mad. Furthest from it. I can actually almost find your reply to me humorous as I did with the fact TT emailed you about the aforementioned comment. 

Why is this place so danged up tight? I was PM'd about this and the person said, "RTF used to be like a good tailgate chat at a trial, now it's become more like a corporate dinner party"..


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> So, what your saying is that Happy is to blame for anything negative said about Tri-Tronics? A conspiracy? I'm not that inf.....uggg.. Don't want to use the word..... Lighten up. I've said nothing but good things about TT's product line. I've done nothing but endorse TT products. That isn't the case with the other folks here.
> 
> What happened a few months ago was quite humorous. It was laughable to make the assertion Happy was responsible because I said, "sign up and get free shirts". If you think I'm upset about you, TT or the reaction...you are very wrong in your assumption. And when I say, I hope these are being forwarded, you also took that the wrong way too. I hope TT is forwarded to the Mega-Swirl at Garmin. As others stated here, the only way our training community will be heard is to be loud and direct with our opinions about Garmin making changes.
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure why you started this thread? Oh wait....

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> So, what your saying is that Happy is to blame for anything negative said about Tri-Tronics? A conspiracy? I'm not that inf.....uggg.. Don't want to use the word..... Lighten up. I've said nothing but good things about TT's product line. I've done nothing but endorse TT products. That isn't the case with the other folks here.
> 
> What happened a few months ago was quite humorous. It was laughable to make the assertion Happy was responsible because I said, "sign up and get free shirts". If you think I'm upset about you, TT or the reaction...you are very wrong in your assumption. And when I say, I hope these are being forwarded, you also took that the wrong way too. I hope TT is forwarded to the Mega-Swirl at Garmin. As others stated here, the only way our training community will be heard is to be loud and direct with our opinions about Garmin making changes.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Please stop the discussion on RTF about the Influentials Club posts that you wrote, the thread that was taken down, etc. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, the tire tracks from that bus have been washed off.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Paul,
> 
> Please stop the discussion on RTF about the Influentials Club posts that you wrote, the thread that was taken down, etc.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Probably aught to take this one down, since it actually has negative comments about the IC club. Love my hats...

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Probably aught to take this one down, since it actually has negative comments about the IC club. Love my hats...
> 
> /Paul


Hey Paul (other Paul),

You were another one that I spent some time trying to politely ask via phone and private messages to please stop the comments about the incident.

Guys, if I wanted this whole thing to be public, I'd have made it public.

There is plenty of material to interject your comedic contributions.

Please stop the cracks about this topic.

Thank you.

Chris


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry Chris, I don't really remebered that and we haven't talked in ages. As TT IC member and dealer I welcome feedback on the training tools I recommend to clients. For the past 20 years I've used TT collars, they have been the best on the market! Never sold or recommended anything else. It just appears you don't like negative comments regarding their programs or products and there has been some pretty negative feedback starting with the original poster. I will say I do two e collar seminars a year, one for ODFW, and I have no reason to switch products. As long as it's best on the market, I will use it.

/Paul


----------



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

TT/Garmin in my opinion has went way beyond others in the Industry. (Retrieving, Tracking, Upland) Their support and generosity has been second to none which has earned my trust and support. Great Product.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

It would all stop if some member from Garmin/TT at least came on here or in some public forum, and told us where the company was headed, what lines were being done with, what ones were changing, that they really were really not doing anything with their Flagship Pro line etc, all we have now is nothing more then hear-say and a he said she said.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Here's what's ironic Paul. Just last night, I forwarded the email of an RTF member asking me respectfully to see if I can get some sort of indication or intention from TriTronics for what the future holds for the Pro Series collars. I will send a follow up note based upon what you wrote above.
> 
> Frankly, Paul, I am less motivated to spend my efforts to try to garner meaningful information for RTF from TriTronics folks, when this sort of junk is getting repeatedly brought up on the board. (by you)
> 
> ...


 I have no dog in the past fights, but it does seem to smell a bit of conspiracy/ hush hush?? It seems obvious they must monitor the site. Why not just come on and interact with a pretty decent piece of your "pie". I just think they are loosing a larger % of dedicated supporters and buyers then they think! I know of three pretty decent size customers that have switched to Dogtra because they felt left out or abandoned.


----------



## Labs (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is what I can offer from the limited interaction with Tri-tronics:

Pheasant fest 2012 - Tri-tronics reps made it clear that Tri-tronics is not going away.

G3 Sport basic - phased out and replaced with a cheaper Garmin product (not sure who the product designers are, but I will not have a silver transmitter hanging around my neck in the duck blind)

Worried that I wasn't going to be able to get Tri-tronics anymore, I asked someone to contact their Tri-tronics rep for a price on a Flyway transmitter...the rep couldn't get a price and said they would have to get back to him.

Purchased a Flyway transmitter from on online store. The invoice showed that the transmitter was sent from Garmin directly to me...there was no indication of tri-tronics ANYWHERE on the invoice...simply model numbers. The only way to know that I had purchased anything tri tronics was the packaging on the actual items....

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that Tri-Tronics is being completely phased out and being replaced by Garmin...it's their company, they can do what they want, however, they are not starting out in a positive light, in my opinion. Get your Tri-Tronics stuff, now, boys and girls....it won't be around much longer, and who knows what the replacements are going to be like....


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

hopefully a pro control receiver with more than 2 plug in ports


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

In case anyone cares, I had no problem ordering a new pro 500 G3 EXP today. Had contacted Warner Smith and he was exceedingly helpful! When I added it to the cart it took me to the Garmin website (which I thought made sense due to their merger/buyout). I guess we will see what I get when it arrives. Warner will remain my contact as he was helpful. He didn't say anything about the pro series going away when I asked him. I will update when I get my order.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

There must be an RTF'r going to SHOT this week?? Walk into the Garmin booth and see what they're showing and talking about! I would but we're not there this year.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

I would argue with anyone that Garmin makes the best gps units available to ordinary people ( some military people have better but not by much). I see no reason that they cannot keep up the same for tri tronics. I have used their products for almost 20 years, pretty much using the same model that has done nothing but steadily improved over the last 10 or so years. They have stood by what they say they will and had programs to fix/replace problems that were not theirs. Sometimes service was fast and sometimes slow. The biggest concern that I have with this acquisition of theirs is that they will ship those jobs out of the USA.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Got my order yesterday and am very pleased! Arrived in 2 days (was expecting it a few days later than that) and was exactly what I ordered. I ordered an additional collar strap and didn't have the option of ordering one of the TT ones and had to buy the one that fits the alpha collar. The invoice said Garmin on it and the collar strap said from China but the collar itself said US. Hope everyone else has good luck too. Happy training!


----------

